

Twindr – Tinder for Cleaning Up Your Twitter Feed - rubencodes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twindr-clean-up-your-twitter/id955230393?ls=1&mt=8

======
whistlerbrk
Cool. I have aggressively unfollowed companies in the past couple of weeks
since New Years, but my follow list was never so large that I would need an
app for it --- for others I'm sure it'll help.

I'm going to throw something else out there --- what I'm beginning to learn is
follow _people_ not companies. So many times I might want to unfollow the
guardian, for example, but follow their reporters or photographers. After all
the point I reckon is to get away from the noise and closer to the signal.

~~~
rubencodes
Same! That's also what I've found over the years...I've unfollowed so many
brands and official accounts in favor of reporters and other individuals.

